# Should I?



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

Im the bread winner of the household. My H, as I have stated
in another thread has been out of work for 4 years, and his contribution to the houselhold isn't significant, to nill
Here's the thing. My days have been going down over the last four weeks. 4 days, 3 days, 2 days, and now just one day this week. One freaking day! There is $40.00 left in the checking account.
My husband has an old battered foot locker down in the basement.
And in it is his Kennedy half dollar collection. He has ones that are worth quite a bit of money each. I looked it up on the web, and found out that the 1964's are worth, and this is the minimim, $11.74 each. He has 19 of them. They are 90% silver, 10% copper which is one of the reasons.
If he knew that I knew they were there, he would hide them, and I would never see them again. Im willing to sell my silver eagle dollar too, which 99.999% silver.
I am so tempted to take them and sell them. I know a place that would give me a good price without ripping me off.
I need to put food on the table and pay the bills.
I broke into the locker to look at them, and take inventory of what he had. I put them back out of guilt.
Im going to see if I can get partial unemployment, but that wouldn't kick in for at least 2-3 weeks. There is a waiting period you have to go through.
Should I?:scratchhead: What do you guys think?


----------



## HazelGrove (Feb 29, 2012)

No. 
They are not yours to sell. 

This needs to be a negotiation between you. If you are thinking of going behind his back for this, then there are other problems between you that you are not addressing. 

What has stopped him from working? Times are hard, agreed, but has he done any odd-jobs, little jobs, handyman work, etc. to try and keep himself going during this time?


----------



## bab1957 (Aug 10, 2011)

He works for a company that does security duty at events, but they haven't had any work for him for the last three months. They are NOT a reliable source of income for us.
My H has pretty much just given up on finding another job. No on the odd jobs, handyman question. He takes care of the house chores, but mostly sits on his ass, unless he takes the dog out for a walk, or just goes for a walk himself.
IM the one who is trying to re sign up for food stamps, IM the one who is going to the food bank tomarrow, IM the one seeing about
partial unemployment.
My H is the one who didn't tell me he got a savings account, or how much he got from his National Guard retirement. I had to force that one because you can't lie to the state about income when applying for food stamps.
So you see were this is going? Who is the one trying to hold us together? Me.


----------

